# iPad air ou iPad mini retina ?



## Halph (31 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je souhaite avant tous vous souhaitez une bonne année 2014.

Ma question est celle du titre, Est t'il préferable de prendre un iPad air ou un iPad mini retina ?
Que ce soit l'un ou l'autre, ce sera 32Go wifi+cellular, avec un abonement bouygue telecom comprenant 6Go de data.
Mon iPad me servirait principalement pour du surf, des courriels, un peu de visioconférence, et quelque vidéos et photos ; mais également pour de la prise de note (Evernote), pour gerer du stockage sur le cloud (Dropbox et Gdrive), et surtout de la mise en page sur Pages (j'en ferai rarement, mais quand je mis mettrais ce sera pour commencer et finir un projet).

Et dernier point, plutot subsidiaire, quelle serait selon vous, la couleur (argent/gris sidéral) adéquat pour mon utilisation ?


N'ayant pas d'ordinateur durant la semaine, et préferant une tablette avec une puce 3G/4G, je pensais prendre un iPad mini retina, mais étant passé ce matin à l'apple store opéra de Paris, j'ai donc pus voir rapidement l'iPad air, et je me pose toute ces questions.

Vous ayant exposez ceci, je n'attends plus que des commentaires et des réponses.

Amicalement
Halph

Et encore une fois bonne année !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Janvier 2014)

C'est très Perso comme question... Mais pour remplacer un portable, un 10" me semble plus adapte (c'est mon choix en tout cas). En plus un peu plus puissant, plus intéressant de prendre un ipad air...


----------



## Halph (1 Janvier 2014)

Merci de répondre.
Donc vous me conseillerez un iPad air, sachant que le ouiquenne j'ai à ma disposition un iMac G5, un MacBook et un MacBook pro. Donc ce serais vraiment pour de la bureautique très légère et des photos et films.
Pour l'instant je doute un peu, je vais attendre quelques autres réponse.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Janvier 2014)

Je ne te donne que mon avis, mais c'est a toi de décider. Personnelement, j'ai un iMac, un MacBook 2 iPhones et 2 ipad (un ipad 2, un ipad air).

Lorsque j'ai acheté l'iPad air je me suis posé la même question. Mais la puissance inférieure, et le confort plus limité, j'ai vite choisi. Mais je me sert de mon ipad comme d'un ordinateur portable: musique, vidéo, mais aussi gestion de mes disques réseau, bureautique, mail, internet, petits montages vidéo (quand ce n'est pas pour un client, pour les clients j'utilise plutôt le Mac).
Je n'utilise plus le MacBook qui est du coup récupéré par ma femme, ainsi que mon ipad 2 d'ailleurs. L'iMac ne sert plus qu'au grosses tâches type retouche photo et montage vidéo pros.

Le reste est fait exclusievment sur mon ipad.

Après si tu t'en sert plus comme un mobile, l'aspect petite taille est important. Mais si c'est principalement un usage sédentaire, le air est la solution, sans aucune hésitation...

Je l'ai pris en 128 Go... Mon ipad 2 était en 64 Go, d'expérience trop peu pour remplacer un ordinateur...


----------



## Halph (1 Janvier 2014)

Donc d'après votre réponse et un petit temps de reflexion, je pencherai plus sur un Air que sur un mini, sachant qu'en terme de mobilitée je ne l'utiliserai que dans le bus et le train. Le reste du temps, ce sera sur une table, un lit, un bureau...

Pour la question du stockage, j'hesite entre le 32Go et le 64Go, sachant que mon telephone est à 50% plein sur 16Go. Je n'utilise pas beaucoup de place, sauf pour photos et films, quant aux applications utilisées, mon objectif et d'unifier un maximum de chose, donc moins d'applis et plus de places de stockage disponible sur la machine. Selon vous, le 32Go, serait t'il suffisant si je jongle avec 10Go de DropBox et 20Go de Gdrive ? 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## chinoisurfer (2 Janvier 2014)

Je rejoins les deux autres compères dans le choix de l'ipad air. En effet, si tu l'utilise le plus souvent de manière sédentaire ou quasi sedentaire, l'ipad air t'apportera le confort d'un écran plus grand 
Après pour le stokage c'est vraiment en fonction de tes besoins. Pour certains 128GO est indispenssable pour d'autre 16 GO suffiront. 

Enfin Pour la couleur la c'est vraiment niveau gout. Pour ma part j'avais pris un iphone 5 en noir ardoise, mais au bout d'un an, ce dernier a vu sont chanfrein s'étioler. Pour le 5S j'ai donc opter pour blanc couleur champagne  Mais il parait que le nouveau noir, gris sidéral lui est bien plus solide que l'ancienne couleur (ardoise).

Voilou


----------



## MaitreYODA (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

Pour le stockage, je pense que vous devriez opter pour un 64Go. En effet, la capacité réelle formaté du 32Go est de 29Go (57go pour le 64). De plus, si comme dit plus haut l'iPad remplacera de temps en tant le mac, il va vous falloir 5Go de plus pour la suite iWork/iLife d'apple par exemple. Il y a aussi pas mal de gros logiciels pour regarder des films en streaming qui seront vite indispensable quand vous n'aurez pas d'ordi à disposition.

Concernant la taille de l'écran, je n'ai pas de mini donc je ne peux pas vraiment vous répondre. Cependant je rejoins les autres avis pour l'iPad Air si ce dernier doit se substituer au mac. Mais si votre budget est limité et que vous pensez prendre 64Go alors le mini pourra, je pense, également faire l'affaire.


----------



## Halph (2 Janvier 2014)

Ok. Merci de cette réponse.
Autre points, ca m'arrivera de lire de livres le soir, pas souvent, mais est ce pratique pour cela ?


----------



## MaitreYODA (2 Janvier 2014)

Ça varie enormement selon les personnes...

Y'en a pour qui ça pose aucun problème: c'est pour eux que des avantages

Et y'en a qui ne supportent pas de lire un livre sur tablette, ça fatigue trop les yeux, etc. (J'en fais parti)


----------



## Ecnelis (2 Janvier 2014)

Perso je viens de prendre l'ipad air en 32Go, en blanc et j'en suis ravi! Si tu peux prendre une plus grande capacité de stockage, autant prendre le 64Go car en 32 on est rapidement à l'étroit si l'on ne veut pas se limiter. Après, avec Dropxbox et Gdrive, ça peut le faire. Si tu as un usage qui semble plus sédentaire que mobile, pourquoi pas prendre un modèle uniquement wifi et partager la connexion de ton téléphone portable lorsque tu es en déplacement?


----------



## ed83 (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,
Pour ma part I pad air 16GB + dropbox + cloud + apple mini en serveur . Dès qu'il y'a un wifi à coté on a toutes ces data. Ayant passé une semaine à l'étranger pendant les fêtes ,çà fonctionne super bien: je n'ai même pas utiliser mon mac book


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Janvier 2014)

Je pencherai pour un compte hubic... Perso j'ai une formule a 1To, mais il y a aussi une formule gratuite de 25 Go. Malgré des soucis au départ, cela fonctionne aujourd'hui super bien!


----------



## ed83 (4 Janvier 2014)

Je parlai évidement de cloud gratuit je dispose d'un compte de 50GB dropbox grasse à mes parrainages!  et de i tune match (malheureusement payant pour les music s )


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Janvier 2014)

50 Go sur dropbox? Ça fait un paquet de parrainage... 

Mais pas suffisant, mes 1To sont presque plein sur hubic, il va m'en falloir un second...


----------



## Halph (4 Janvier 2014)

@MaitreYODA : Pour moi, la lecture numérique ne pose pas de problème. mais c'est une question qui me tracasse quand même.

@Ecnelis : réponse pertinente et qui mérite que l'ont ce penche dessus. Le problème que j'ai, c'est les 3/4 du temps, les lieux dans lesquels je me trouverais sont dépourvus de wifi et de réseau quelconque.

@ed83 : un apple mini en serveur !!? donc vous me dites que le 16Go vous suffit.

@Moumou92 : mon compte google drive (25Go) revient-il au même, ou voyez-vous des avantages entre Hubic et le service de Google ?

En vous remerciant de vos réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Janvier 2014)

Google drive est bien aussi... L'avantage de hubic, c'est que les données sont en France, donc nous soumise au fereral act americain


----------

